# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Wie gaat op vakantie en wie niet?

## Agnes574

Ja,ik ga dit jaar lekker een paar weekjes op 'vis'vakantie...Er staan al 2 weken geboekt naar Frankrijk (juist boven Parijs)..dus hopelijk MOOI WEER!!

Ik ben normaal gezien eigenlijk niet zo'n vakantieganger...ergens in een warm land op het strand zul je mij niet vinden..ik zal eerder een locatie kiezen die veel bezienswaardigheden biedt...maar,voor mij geldt nog steeds;
oost west,thuis best!!  :Wink:

----------


## Nikky278

We wilden de vakantie dit jaar eigenlijk overslaan, aangezien we net een huisje hebben, maar mijn ouders geven mijn zus en zwager een reis met het hele gezin als huwelijkscadeau, dus hebben we besloten toch maar gezellig mee te gaan. 
Dus dat wordt een weekje Italie, met daaraan vooraf een weekje lekker thuis.
En een paar weken daarvoor ook een weekje thuis, gezellig met mijn vriend en stiefzoontje, voor het eerst samen vakantie in ons eigen huisje... Heerlijk  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Klinkt goed Nikky!!

Alvast een héél fijne vakantie!!

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Niemand verder die zijn vakantieplannen wil delen met ons??

Xx

----------


## Felice

Wij hebben nog geen idee...mijn man is zo druk met zijn werk, dat we geen plannen kunnen maken....als het hier nu eens mooi weer wordt is het niet zo erg...

----------


## ellevogels

wij vertrekken over 3 weken naar italie heb er zin in. en 1 september krijgen we de sleutel van ons huis dus eerst lekker relaxen op vakantie

----------


## Petra717

Klinkt goed! Dus lkkr uitgerust aan de verhuizing beginnen straks!

----------


## Agnes574

Italie...mjammie...have fun!!

----------

